# led parking light problem



## shmuk (Nov 15, 2017)

hello guys
i have audi a6 6c year 2010, i changed front left headlight ( with a used headlight )and now doesn't work left parking light. i tried to install right headlight in left side and the right headlight work in left side ( this mean that voltage is ok ) , i have tried 3 others headlight from other cars and doesn't work in my car, someone told me that need to programming online, is true? or can i programming myself? i have vcds, vcp, autocom, launch,fvdi.

regards


----------

